# Bum Wipes Causing Problems



## brodie (Aug 12, 2009)

Lately our plumbing shop has been going to more and more sewage pump clogs. Ive been to the Wild Wing in Scarborough about 6 times in the last 6 months to take out bum wipes from a Hydromatic SP50. Ive seen the commercials for Adult "Flushable" Bum wipes, they seem to be causing a lot of problems in the sewage system. 

Is there any other pumps that can macerate these wipes? 
Is there some sort of product out there that can macerate the sewage before it reaches the pit. 

Our customers seem to be getting fed up and want a solution. We service a lot of malls and have a lot of commercial contracts and everyone keeps asking what we can do to prevent it? All I tell them is that pumps arent designed to pump rags. 

Any help?


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

*Liberty*

http://www.libertypumps.com/Products/Category/SubCategory/Product/?p=70&s=26&c=19

A big step up in cost, but worth looking at.
The videos at the bottom look pretty impressive.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dclark said:


> http://www.libertypumps.com/Products/Category/SubCategory/Product/?p=70&s=26&c=19
> 
> A big step up in cost, but worth looking at.
> The videos at the bottom look pretty impressive.







Yea they are good...
But even they will eventually die...
It's to bad the "Flushable" marketing can't be countered...


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

*wipes keep me in a job!*

i love my job


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Who on here will admit to using wipes? I've been using them for over 20 years now. Seems dirty not to use them. Do this test. Wipe like you normally would. Then use a wipe after you normally would have been done and see what shows up on that wipe.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Who on here will admit to using wipes? I've been using them for over 20 years now. Seems dirty not to use them. Do this test. Wipe like you normally would. Then use a wipe after you normally would have been done and see what shows up on that wipe.


Why would you use them when you have a Toto Washlet? :thumbup:


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

$700!

just installed one and nearly fell over about the price!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't trust that self cleaning wand.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've installed cheap knock off brands for a few customers.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

sierra2000 said:


> Who on here will admit to using wipes? I've been using them for over 20 years now. Seems dirty not to use them. Do this test. Wipe like you normally would. Then use a wipe after you normally would have been done and see what shows up on that wipe.


I do, they go in the trash though. I hate being away from home and having to go you definitlely notice the difference.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

This was today's fun. Roots,white mice & wipes.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Some drains just can't take them.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> Can't trust that self cleaning wand.


 sweet mother of all things this side of the Mississippi. you work in shnat all day and your worried about a wand on a toilet seat bidet????

baby wipes and toilet paper are evil and those that peddle them are pond scum.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

alberteh said:


> $700!
> 
> just installed one and nearly fell over about the price!


If you added up what you spend a year on toilet paper & wipes you'd probably fall over too.... :yes:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.pumper.com/blog/2013/12/...mail&utm_source=newsletter&utm_content=More »


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

saysflushable said:


> ...baby wipes and toilet paper are evil and those that peddle them are pond scum.


Baby wipes and toilet paper are righteous and those that peddle them are my minions.

I buy stock in all "flushable" product companies. :thumbup::thumbup:

Heck, I'm still sending flowers and commission checks to the family that invented Oragangeburg conduit and sold it as sewer pipe.


----------

